# Your Desert Symphonies



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Yours?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

At the moment I can only think of Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade" and Grofe's "Grand Canyon Suite"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

techniquest said:


> At the moment I can only think of Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade" and Grofe's "Grand Canyon Suite"


This and the Antar also.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Brahms 1234, Schumann1234, Schubert 9, Bruckner 8, Mahler 1,5, Sibelius 2


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Brahms 1234, Schumann1234, Schubert 9, Bruckner 8, Mahler 1,5, Sibelius 2


Sorry, but I don't see the connection with the desert in any of these...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

techniquest said:


> Sorry, but I don't see the connection with the desert in any of these...


I think Itullian thoughts where "dessert" as in dessert island disc .


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I think Itullian thoughts where "dessert" as in dessert island disc .


Hmm, "dessert" is the sweet course of a meal  , but I take your point and agree he was probably thinking along the lines of 'Desert Island Discs'.


----------

